# Lost shoe - what do you do?



## HorsesRule2009 (9 November 2014)

Hello,

Just wondering really what everyone does when their horse loses a shoe?

If mine loses a shoe for what ever reason the hoof breaks up terribly so just wondering what everyone's routine is when their horses loses a shoe. If this happens I call the farrier asap but its not always possible for him to come straight out, and cant really leave horse stabled 24/7 till farrier arrives as they would be climbing the walls.

Do you leave them barefoot? or boot? what if you don't have a boot?
All experiences and thoughts/ideas welcome.

Thank you


----------



## Jnhuk (9 November 2014)

I leave my turned out as usually better on grass but then again, my stables are in my field so I don't have lead them over rough stuff to get there.  However, I also have hoof boots to use if needed if they are particularly foot sore. So my answer probably not that helpful.


----------



## Nari (9 November 2014)

Both of mine have problems, so my answer may sound extreme!

First stop is see how much of a mess has been made & how lame they are & then call my farrier to let him know. If he can come that day - & he's a star who will if he possibly can - then a thick dry dressing on & stabled on a deep bed to the door. If he can't then the big lad will have the dry dressing replaced with a Styrofoam to give more support, and I'd do the same with the smaller lad if I was unhappy with how sound he looked or he was favouring the foot. Neither of them goes out until the shoe is replaced, if needs be they both stay in so that they stay calm.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 November 2014)

When CM was shod, she was sound with a missing shoe, so was turned out as normal and I put my efforts into finding the lost shoe. I've even used a metal detector in the past to try to find the blimmin' thing.

I have to say Nari, I would be very, very concerned if my horse was so negatively affected by losing a shoe as yours are. I'm a big believer in 'if the horse isn't sound without shoes, it isn't truly sound.'


----------



## Pinkvboots (9 November 2014)

Try and find it and then ring the farrier they still go out and have never had one go lame from loosing a shoe.


----------



## HorsesRule2009 (9 November 2014)

Thank you. 

Horse doesn't go lame when a shoe has been lost but the hoof just breaks up terribly and is then very difficult to get another shoe back on. 
Not keen on leaving in 24/7 as gets quite stressy and then weaves so wouldn't be great for the foot anyway.
Does anybody poultice or wrap the hoof to try and prevent it breaking up? I don't currently have any boots.

Cheers


----------



## Moya_999 (9 November 2014)

HorsesRule2009 said:



			Hello,

Just wondering really what everyone does when their horse loses a shoe?

If mine loses a shoe for what ever reason the hoof breaks up terribly so just wondering what everyone's routine is when their horses loses a shoe. If this happens I call the farrier asap but its not always possible for him to come straight out, and cant really leave horse stabled 24/7 till farrier arrives as they would be climbing the walls.

Do you leave them barefoot? or boot? what if you don't have a boot?
All experiences and thoughts/ideas welcome.

Thank you 

Click to expand...

Yes when a shoe is lost I call the farrier to let him know and book a day he can come to refit it, until then the horse remain barefoot.


----------



## sport horse (9 November 2014)

As I see it you have two choices - leave in or turn out. If your horse will not stay in then you have to turn out and suffer the inevitable broken feet. None of mine, including the youngsters, are any problem left in their stables for up to 72 hours and the farrier is usually here well before that.


----------



## Tiddlypom (9 November 2014)

I used to use an equiboot to protect the foot if the horse had lost a shoe.

http://www.shiresequestrian.co.uk/shop/product.php?productid=982&cat=574

They are cheap and cheerful, and although they are a bit of a faff to adjust correctly initially, they are then easy enough to pop on and off. I have used them for 12 hours per day of turnout, and also for hacking over mixed terrain, whilst waiting for the farrier.

They double up as useful poultice boots if necessary .


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (9 November 2014)

I would start by looking at the diet, presumably the horse managed for the first three or four years with no shoes.
For those with hoof problems I would go for Pro earth PRO HOOF for a month, then move on to a cheaper supplement, probably pro earth mineral balancer, FORAGEPLUS do similar minerals. Magnesium is essential, so make sure he is getting 6-10gms magnesium per day. 365 days per year
The diet should be reviewed, the best thing is to go for a hi fibre forage based diet.
Low sugars:  generally most pony nuts and mixes are full of cereals [oats are OK], and also molasses, these are things to be avoided.  Non mollassed sugar beet works well. 
Some Grass fields are not great for some horses, again it has a lot of sugars, especially single species ryegrass so beloved of dairy farmers.
Micronized linseed is good for skin and hooves, 100 to 200 gms per day.
Some salt in the feed, they don't always take it in a lick.
When you change the diet the angle of growth may also change, there will generally be an event line seen within about six weeks. See Rockley farm for photos and details.


----------



## ihatework (9 November 2014)

Depends on the horse!
Current one has pretty strong feet and isn't particularly precious if looses one. So if the farrier is due up that week I wait, if not I ask them to pop up in the next few days. In the interim business as usual, turn out and worked. If front shoe stays in school though rather than hacked over flints.

My old boy, well he would have been crippled and wrapped up in cotton wool!


----------



## Nari (9 November 2014)

Faracat said:



			When CM was shod, she was sound with a missing shoe, so was turned out as normal and I put my efforts into finding the lost shoe. I've even used a metal detector in the past to try to find the blimmin' thing.

I have to say Nari, I would be very, very concerned if my horse was so negatively affected by losing a shoe as yours are. I'm a big believer in 'if the horse isn't sound without shoes, it isn't truly sound.'
		
Click to expand...

Oh you're totally right Faracat, one in particular isn't truly sound & our sole aim nowadays is to keep him as comfortable as possible. Given the damage & changes in his feet, coupled with the size of him, this is no small job & he has other health problems too which impact on his feet. If a shoe comes off I do everything I can to minimise damage until the farrier gets to me because it can save him weeks of problems. The other also has a significant problem, & years of dealing with one means I work on the principle better safe than sorry.

I did say that my treatment would sound extreme & I did say there were problems. His feet are a constant cause of concern, to put it bluntly he's lucky to still be alive & wouldn't be without expert farriery. But his problems aren't the topic of this thread, I just replied to the OP.


----------



## Ronalda (10 November 2014)

HorsesRule2009 said:



			Hello,

Just wondering really what everyone does when their horse loses a shoe?
		
Click to expand...

That's an easy one; just take the others off.


----------



## serenityjane (10 November 2014)

If planning roadwork that day then boot unshod foot to prevent excessive wear for re-shoeing, otherwise work as usual until farrier can replace the shoe. One of ours lost a shoe just before a fun ride, as there was little road work on the ride, we went anyway and did the ride with no adverse effects-just did all roads with two legs on the verge.


----------



## digitalangel (10 November 2014)

funny this has come up as my boy threw mine.
I dont turn out again as hes flat footed and he has to walk up hardcore tracks and as hes in competition work at the moment i dont want him bruised. I tried to put him in my pen but as its too far from the others he fencewalked, so hes in. 

Other thing i do is call the farrier and beg him to come asap and also find the shoe in the field so its not stepped on by other horses. 

i do not ride. I think it would be uncomfortable and risk torsion of the ligaments.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (10 November 2014)

Go and find the shoe which is probably near the fencing!  Although I have electric fencing up to keep him off it, he has little respect for it, summer isn't too bad bad but fluffy winter coat helps protect him from the "zap".  Has taken the same shoe off twice in the past 3 weeks.  Fortunately he takes it off well and doesn't take chunks of hoof off too.  I don't ride until he patched up, I think he's sussed this out and picks them off on purpose.  I did poke his rear end with a new insulator rod the other day.


----------

